# 90% 5 Star ratings but according to Uber it below average.



## UberNOT4me (Feb 8, 2016)

I have been driving a lot less for Uber ever since the recent rate cuts.

I used to drive 75% Uber & 25% Lyft. Now I do 10% Uber and 90% Lyft.

So today I get my weekly email from Uber. I have probably done around 25 - 30 trips in the last 2 weeks and as you can see only 21 passengers rated me.

So, According to uber, my rating is below average and that's with 90% of passengers who rated me 5 stars.

What a great rating system Uber has? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberEffedMe said:


> View attachment 29379
> 
> 
> I have been driving a lot less for Uber ever since the recent rate cuts.
> ...


Yeah, it sucks, and everyone agrees, feel better now?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Pax are scared, it's that whole men in black thing.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Well that rating is for the prior week, while your number of 5 stars is for the past two weeks. See what they do there? Mine was the reverse - my rating was higher than my number of 5 stars would suggest:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pax doesn't remember trip,but he will rate you anyway.

Single males.

If they didn't get the woman they wanted at the bar,that little wounded ego will strike out at your rating and everything else.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Lando74 said:


> Well that rating is for the prior week, while your number of 5 stars is for the past two weeks. See what they do there? Mine was the reverse - my rating was higher than my number of 5 stars would suggest:
> 
> View attachment 29383


A true standard of excellence right there.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

EX_ said:


> A true standard of excellence right there.


As if ratings mean jack squat anyway. This was just a couple weeks ago... Obsessing over your rating will only lead to madness.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

5 star rating system explained - abusive riders have 7X more votes than good riders
https://uberpeople.net/threads/5-st...ore-votes-than-good-riders.49330/#post-658340


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Their rating system is total BS and unfair to us all. 

Hoping they replace it soon with the new one they've been testing out...thumbs up/thumbs down or smiley face/sad face.

Clients who would normally leave a 4 or 3 star rating thinking that's good for us will most likely leave either thumbs up or smiley face...essentially giving us a 5 star rating.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Pax doesn't remember trip,but he will rate you anyway.
> 
> Single males.
> 
> If they didn't get the woman they wanted at the bar,that little wounded ego will strike out at your rating and everything else.


Who hurt you lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Who hurt you lol


Whole lot less people getting rides lately.
All I can say.

Now the taxi lot at the airport was 3 times as full as it was the last 3 months.

Thinking of leasing one by the week myself

Amount of hours I am putting in,it would be worth it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

And since less people are getting rides ,I'm not stuck at Burger King for 15 minutes while drunk pax argues with burger king over how many ketchup packets they can have at 4:15 am.


----------



## Reese99 (Mar 8, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Pax doesn't remember trip,but he will rate you anyway.
> 
> Single males.
> 
> If they didn't get the woman they wanted at the bar,that little wounded ego will strike out at your rating and everything else.


Anecdotally I agree this is frequently true. By no means always, but young drunk guys can really be a roll of the dice. Some are great. Some are 99% passed out.

Some are angry, often kicked out of their final bar, and definitely not me they wanted to go home with ;-)


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

UberEffedMe said:


> View attachment 29379
> 
> 
> I have been driving a lot less for Uber ever since the recent rate cuts.
> ...


again 3 passengers rated you badly. Did you make a wrong turn and not end the trip? did you delay the pickup by a few minutes? is your car clean and do you wash your windows? what about offering water and mints and chargers? Did you open the trunk if luggage was present? do you smoke? did you make a target run and offer to buy them socks for free? if not why not?


----------

